# Topics > Data processing, data science, big data >  Palantir Gotham, platform for integrate, manage, secure, and analyze of enterprise data, Palantir Technologies, Inc., Palo Alto, California, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Palantir Technologies, Inc.

Home page - palantir.com/palantir-gotham

----------

